# Bildrotation



## zwecke (18. Apr 2009)

Ich habe mit Java bislang so gut wie noch nix zu tun gehabt ausser den ein ider anderen Code zu kopieren und ein paar Variablen zu ändern.Jetzt stehe ich aber vor folgendem Problem.Ich möchte so eine Art Bilderrotation-wovon es ja Unmengen im Netz gibt.Jedoch sind die alle nur so änderbar das man die Rotationszeit in Millisekunden erhöhen oder verringern kann.Hier mal ein so ein Script:
[HIGHLIGHT=JavaScript]var b = new Array();

b[0] = new Image(); 
b[0].src = "http://www.s232214187.online.de/images/titel.gif";

b[1] = new Image(); 
b[1].src = "http://www.s232214187.online.de/images/titel1.gif";

b[2] = new Image(); 
b[2].src = "http://www.s232214187.online.de/images/titel2.gif";

b[3] = new Image(); 
b[3].src = "http://www.s232214187.online.de/images/titel3.gif";

var n = 3; // hier steht die Anzahl der Bilder minus 1
var i = -1;
var qt = 500;   // Bilderwechsel in Millisekunden
var f = 0;
var z = document.images.length - 1;

function GG()
{
i ++;
if(i > n) i = 0;
document.images[z].src = b_.src;
}

function delay()
{
if(f == 0) GG();
window.setTimeout("delay()",qt);
}

delay();[/HIGHLIGHT]
Ist es möglich solch ein Script so umzuschreiben das man die Banner zu einer bestimmten Zeit( Bild 1 von 8-12,Bild 2 von 12-16 usw.) rotieren lassen kann?Wenn das nicht geht wär es vielleicht möglich die Zeiten in Minuten anstatt in Millisekunden einzustellen?Würde mir auch schon ungemein weiter helfen.Für Hilfe wär ich unheimlich dankbar.
LG_


----------



## hdi (18. Apr 2009)

Kann es sein dass du von JavaScript redest? Das hat *nichts* mit Java zu tun, völlig falsches Forum :bahnhof:


----------



## faetzminator (18. Apr 2009)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass du von JS und nicht von Java sprichst...



zwecke hat gesagt.:


> Wenn das nicht geht wär es vielleicht möglich die Zeiten in Minuten anstatt in Millisekunden einzustellen?Würde mir auch schon ungemein weiter helfen.Für Hilfe wär ich unheimlich dankbar.


Du wirst wohl selber min in ms umrechnen können?
ms = 1000 * 60 * min


----------

